# Does Curing Salt go bad?



## cstallings (Oct 31, 2012)

I assume it does not.  I have a kit I bought 5-6 years ago, but never used it.  It contains 1 oz of cure, which I assume is still safe to use.  Correct?

Thanks


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2012)

1. It is hard to kill salt.

2. Does it have an expiration date??

If not I would use it unless it was opened and somehow contaminated..


----------



## cstallings (Oct 31, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> 1. It is hard to kill salt.
> 
> 2. Does it have an expiration date??
> 
> If not I would use it unless it was opened and somehow contaminated..


Yea...that was kinda my thoughts as well.  No expiration date...


----------

